# Weed Control Not Working?....Read This.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hay and Forage on reasons for poor weed control.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4987:top-7-reasons-pasture-weed-control-programs-dont-work&catid=76ests-and-diseases&Itemid=154&utm_source=E-newsletters&utm_campaign=059ad4487f-060413FG_Extra&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_ce73e33a7d-059ad4487f-87097801


----------

